# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم بوكسات الأجهزة الصينية ( Chinese Phones Boxes ) قسم infinity Chinese Miracle  Infinity-Box Chinese Miracle SCR/SPD-RDA v1.01 - SC6531E support and more

## mohamed73

*Infinity-Box Chinese Miracle SCR/SPD-RDA v1.01 - SC6531E support and more* 
Spreadtrum SC6531E supported - *WorldFirst*
- Flashing Factory PAC firmware
- Flashing Binary Dump
- Reading Binary Dump
- Format FileSystem
- Read User Code
- Repair Security Items
Customized Flashing supported ( flash only certain regions ) 
Spreadtrum SC6530 CPU supported
Spreadtrum SC6531 CPU supported
- Flashing Factory PAC firmware
- Flashing Binary Dump: MCU, NVM, WHOLE
- Reading Binary Dump
- Format FileSystem
- Read User Code
- Repair Security Items
Customized Flashing supported ( flash only certain regions ) 
Other features:
Flashing PAC supported for
SC6600
SC6530
SC6531
SC6531E
SC7701
SC7702
SC6820
SC8810
SC6825
SC8825
Customized Flashing supported ( flash only certain regions ) 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  *Infinity-Box 12 years (2005 - 2017) updates and support as nobody else* - الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  -  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  -  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------

